# Firefox Resumed?



## RamistThomist (Feb 8, 2007)

I had firefox mozilla on my old computer. How do I get firefox on my new computer? Will my old anti-virus programs still run the same?


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 8, 2007)

Just download Firefox and install it. The latest version is 2.0.0.1

I'm not sure why your anti-virus program would not work. But it does depend on what it is, and what your subscription length is.


----------



## Herald (Feb 8, 2007)

Download the free version of Avast anti-virus. It works with Firefox.

http://www.avast.com/eng/download-avast-home.html


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 8, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Download the free version of Avast anti-virus. It works with Firefox.
> 
> http://www.avast.com/eng/download-avast-home.html



Is that the same thing as "AVG?" If not, do I have to uninstall AVG?


----------



## Herald (Feb 8, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> Is that the same thing as "AVG?" If not, do I have to uninstall AVG?




Same thing.


----------

